# black water tank-repair/replace



## delboy57 (May 1, 2005)

hi all, i was in the process of replacing the 3" valve on the black water tank when i noticed that there was a leak from the 3" elbow coming from the tank. it had been "repaired", what a cock-up. i had to remove 2" of expanded polystyrene foam, a layer of rubber gunk and then an inch of layers of fibre glass sheet. when all this came off so did the 3" elbow leaving a nice 3" plus hole and a split in the tank. i can look through this hole and see the toilet outlet into the tank and the vent inlet (which goes to the roof). i can also see the "level" indicators which are just four bolts on the side of the tank to which four wires attach on the outside. i am going to have to remove the tank whether to replace it or repair it, my question is, after i remove the four bolts holding it on does it just pull off the toilet and vent connections and is the reverse just to push it back on to these? the tank as its name suggests is black and looks just like plastic, how do you know if its polyethylene or abs? i've looked in the couple of catalogues i have and there doesn't seem to be an exact match, this one is a recessed end drain type. all the existing fittings are the black plastic type with the "valterra" valve. does anyone know of supplers or are there any known repairers, thanks in advance for any comments, cheers, derek


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi delboy, Have you tried c a k tanks. They were most helpfull when we had a problem with our grey water tank. they're on 0870 757 2324 or www. caktanks.co.uk sorry i don't know how to put a link straight to their site, besta luck......nige


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Derek, you have PM
Regards
Linda


----------



## delboy57 (May 1, 2005)

*black water tank-repair/replace (update) and warning*

hi all, apologies for delay in updating. thanks to all who replied, i also looked on a usa site www.allexperts.com and also on www.motorhometoday.co.uk and got more advice including some from our old friend johnsandywhite. progress so far, the tank is held in position with just 4 bolts, these should be easy enough to remove but two unscrewed and two had to be drilled out. the toilet removal is dead easy just undo the water supply pipe and remove the two nuts holding it to the floor. then the removal of the plastic flange which the toilet is fitted to which goes into the tank, this is screwed to the floor, no problem just unscrew those, i would have then tried to pull this out of the tank but for the advise off the usa site, this is actually screwed into the tank and it unscrewed ok. the next problem is the vent pipe, this is in the hollow wall between the toilet and the bedroom, nothing for it but to cut an inspection hatch in the wall in the toilet, this done and as the pipe is glued into the tank you have to cut through the pipe to allow the tank to fall down (you have to make sure you cut it low down enough to make sure the piece still glued to the tank is not too long to allow it to drop out of the rv) you have to then remove the back wheels to slide out tank. the tank is beyond repair so i am hoping a company in widnes is going to make a replacement out of polypropylene and i will join this to the abs valves with a 4" silicon elbow. now for the warning, after i had jacked up the rv with my 10 ton bottle jack (does anyone know where the recommended jacking points are on a chevy p30 chassis) i decided that the jack didn't seem in a good position and would put it somewhere else, absolutely stupidly and without any forethought i placed two axle stands in position and lowered the jack, you guessed it the two axle stands folded as if they were made of paper and the rv rolled backwards and downwards stopping when the brake disc hit the floor, fortunately i was at the side unfortunately the garage was at the back, result gutter smashed 3 tiles broke and the rv ladder ripped out of its roof and one top light smashed. it could have been a lot worse (as you can imagine) i realise what a top plonker i was, the axle stands were only 2 ton capacity each and as the rv is 7.5 tons it is obvious. this has really brought home to me that these are big beasts and need a lot of respect i just hope this can remind all of us to treat them accordingly, i know i will, sorry for length of posting, cheers, derek


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: black water tank-repair/replace (update) and warning*



delboy57 said:


> ..................... this has really brought home to me that these are big beasts and need a lot of respect.......... cheers, derek


Not half!!!!! Just glad you're ok mate, that could have been curtains!
For what it's worth, I got my axle stands from Machine Mart. They have branches all over the U.K. Mine are 8 tonne capacity, sorry cant remember the price but for something like this.....who cares!
I always carry one in the rig with me and sod the weight. 
I never EVER get the wheels off without a jack, an axle stand and levelling jacks down.


----------

